# I'm now officially a National Record holder.



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41036438

Me lifting at ~ 5 min, 12 min, 20:30 min.

I'm now officially Denmarks' nr.1 record holder of both Senior AND Junior RAW deadlift with a lift of 255,5 kg, (Or 565 Pounds~). 3,1 times bodyweight, at weighinweigt of 82,4 kg.

I also managed to snatch 3rd bronze medal as the only Junior among even the Seniors in this All Open cup, in Total amount lifted, in the 83 kg class (181~ Pounds) with a 588 kg total.

!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Shoot! Good for you!!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It sounded like an earthquake after each rep. Congrats.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

YAY!! Congratulations for accomplishing something amazing! I bet now you could hurl a bus over a skyscraper! :clap:boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Go you!  That's amazing man. You must be crazy proud about yourself. I'm glad for you, good job.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Jesus . . too bad I can't get an autograph , huh :b


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel famous by association. 

Congrats!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That's great, man! Congrats!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, congratulations


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh do I wish I could my back healed up! Congratulations though. That is a hell of a dead lift!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Gee-zus.

Well done.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

holy mackerel good job dude


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done! :clap

Very impressive to watch.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome! Congratz!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! It's not gonna change much, but it meant a lot to really prove I had it in me !

I'm still the same guy with social issues and insecurities, but a quarter-ton lift is now not one of them.

But yes, more competetitions will follow in my future!

Ps: It felt so good to finally be able to YELL like a BEAST and expressing anger, albeit controlled, without being selfconscious about it one bit!


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

That's bad *** bro! Nice going.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats awesome mate, congrats.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool! You always looked like one strong a** mofo.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Boss gains.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn that's so awesome.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I made a 12~ min long collage of my road to double national record, just going to put a link in here in case anyone should be interessted in seeing it. Oh yea, and all the text is pretty much Danish, so you're not gonna get much out of that.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Holy shizznit! You're the first SAS forum rl celebrity!!


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

That's great man keep it up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beingofglass said:


> Thanks so much everyone! It's not gonna change much, but it meant a lot to really prove I had it in me !
> 
> I'm still the same guy with social issues and insecurities, but a quarter-ton lift is now not one of them.
> 
> ...


It was well placed. That's SASsy.

Congratulations on that win. I saw that all the guys were clapping before you even got up there! They knew you could do it.....so do we!

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

Very gut man. I'm awesome learner when it comes to fighting sports like boxing i should start training it and maybe take some medals. You motivated me now!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

WOOO CONGRATS BEING  what an impressive feat


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## pssychedelic (Nov 10, 2012)

congratulations!! that's quite a feat!!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome. 

You want to help me move?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> I made a 12~ min long collage of my road to double national record, just going to put a link in here in case anyone should be interessted in seeing it. Oh yea, and all the text is pretty much Danish, so you're not gonna get much out of that.


I'm having a total Rocky montage moment right now.

Also, congrats!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done for taking part, looked to be quite intense. I could see the respect you had with your final lift, you will have more success I'm sure!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gratz man!


----------

